
Ask HN: Somebody is using my identity for an ICO scam. What should I do? - call_me_k
I just found out that somebody is using my picture, name and links to social networks in what seems to be an ICO scam website. They pretend to be a translation app on top of blockchain technology and listed me as part of the team working on the app which I am not.
I am not sure what to do! Any ideas?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
If you'd like to publicize this with the Bitcoin media, please send me the
relevant info - might be the quickest way to clear your name actually...
caleb(at)blockexplorer(dot)com

~~~
call_me_k
I'll send you an email with what I have

